# Just a general comment to those few individuals that like to be smart a$$es on forums



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

I am super grateful for the welcome and help advice and suggestions I have received here. I am an experienced outdoorsman but still a novice when it comes to fishing in the salt. 

I feel sure that I will, at some point in time, ask a question that might seem stupid to some of the members that have much more surf/pier fishing knowledge and experience than I. If I do I would hope I would not receive the type of responses I have read from some of you when addressing a question from the newbies in the crowd.

Unless you were born with all world fishing knowledge and tying blood knots at 6 months of age-you too were once a rookie and likely asked questions that those with a few years on you would find stupid or silly. We all start somewhere and being a jackass to those trying to learn is not helping anyone. 

Try and remember the real reason for the forum-in case you have forgotten it is NOT your platform to show the world how gifted and superior you are to those of us that are still mere mortals.

philos


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I am hope that you do not receive any rude comments. I have been fishing since I can remember...Over 35 years and I am always looking for a way to learn a new knot, rig, technique etc..


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

Kevin

No I have not had any rudeness directed at me-my experience has been great. I posted this because of some comments I just saw-I did not want to be specific about the poster but I have witnessed the same person do this more than once. 

I believe there are a few principles that the "hook and bullet" crowd need to follow. Those of us that love to hunt and fish and just generally get outdoors need to stick togethor and when needed- some self policing is in order. We also need to help those that try and do the right thing and learn from us-as I said earlier we have all been newbies at some point


----------



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

Philos,

Very well said! It's amazing to me that those mouthy individuals are no where to be found when called out, and they know who they are. Seen a lot of good people say goodbye to this board for that very reason. We all have to remember like you said we were all newbies at one point, to me newbies are more than welcome because that just means one more added to our army to help fight to have a place to fish. But then again if other run them off and we loose the battle we always have the know it all that can keep us entertained with his knowledge while we stand in a parking lot and talk about fishing. I don't know about you but that makes me feel better.


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

I would like to thanks a bunch to the forum members. I am very new to surf fishing and advice from this forum members is helping me to become a good and educated surf angelar. In fact, reading the posting from the forum members helped me to catch my first salt water fish on my first day of surf fishing.

I am a member of number of forums, gun right forum, hunting and fishing forum and I have always noticed some smart Alex in every forum. They did try to give me hard time. I just ignore them.

Thanks
Khondker


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

philos said:


> I am super grateful for the welcome and help advice and suggestions I have received here. I am an experienced outdoorsman but still a novice when it comes to fishing in the salt.
> 
> I feel sure that I will, at some point in time, ask a question that might seem stupid to some of the members that have much more surf/pier fishing knowledge and experience than I. If I do I would hope I would not receive the type of responses I have read from some of you when addressing a question from the newbies in the crowd.
> 
> ...


I could not agree with you more my friend. Captain Sam and I have a combined experience of over 60 years and still love to fish with anglers of all skill levels. We get as much or more satisfaction from teaching than we do learning but we still understand no one including us knows it all.


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Ditto Philos, Not all us "tourons are morons"


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

alrighty, let me be the first to be a [email protected]@. Ask and ye shall receive. It isn't like people who are smart [email protected]@es on forums are doing so on the forum "to show the world how gifted and superior you are to those of us that are still mere mortals". We are simply [email protected]@es in real life. And that isn't necessarily a bad thing. A [email protected]@ might turn out to be a really nice guy if you'd take the time to get to know one.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I agree with you Philos.

So many think you can only catch fish with a custom heaver, costing $500. or more. And you got to cast a mile to reach the fish.

Reading some of the post/comments from some the members of P&S I wouldn't fish in NC if it was the last place on earth to fish. They think they own the beaches.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

only problem with that statement Husky is most smart a$$es I don't care to know.I also saw a statement posted the last few days that made me want to ask if he had to work at being a prick or did it come at birth.Lot of good people asking simple questions, can't see where that needs a smart as$ response.
Just my opinion


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> A [email protected]@ might turn out to be a really nice guy if you'd take the time to get to know one.


It's true.... While I understand where the OP is coming from, we also sometimes need to separate easily hurt feelings from the fact that everyone has a different personality. Sometimes what appears to be, is not what really is. Point being - don't turn your back on someone the first time they rub you the wrong way. It's just some peoples' way...

The great part about it is, we all learn where, and with whom we fit in. We're never going to all get along, so as long as people are being genuine - even if they are genuine a-holes - everyone gets to decide what their association will be. Sometimes the best approach is just to take what you can from a conversation or thread, and just mentally toss the rest of it as BS. Don't ever let something get to you. There is value in everything, if you have the right perspective...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

solid7 said:


> It's true.... While I understand where the OP is coming from, we also sometimes need to separate easily hurt feelings from the fact that everyone has a different personality. Sometimes what appears to be, is not what really is. Point being - don't turn your back on someone the first time they rub you the wrong way. It's just some peoples' way...
> 
> The great part about it is, we all learn where, and with whom we fit in. We're never going to all get along, so as long as people are being genuine - even if they are genuine a-holes - everyone gets to decide what their association will be. Sometimes the best approach is just to take what you can from a conversation or thread, and just mentally toss the rest of it as BS. Don't ever let something get to you. There is value in everything, if you have the right perspective...


this is correct.

This is the internet. You will likely not meet a quarter of these guys. PS was different some years back, people really did actually go out and meet with eachother, I cannot count the number of friends I've made through this board. However, the interwebz is the interwebz, the guys posting nice may also be the guys who you really shouldn't be taking any advice from. Some of the guys that come across not so great, are actually great folks in person and are in fact the guys you actually want to listen to. It's the interwebz, take what advice you want to, and don't let anyone bother you.

Orest, come on now, they don't like us Virginians either, the only time I don't like you MD'ers is when ya'll are clogging up 95 and 64 all summer long! Anytime you want to go down to Carolina, let us know... I'm sure the AC or JAC will be more than happy have you come along with us and we can all together as a team pee on some Carolina wheaties!!!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

you have to differentiate a true a-hole answer from good natured kidding


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fish bucket said:


> you have to differentiate a true a-hole answer from good natured kidding


this too!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

there is also the other side of the story ... the newbs that ask questions and get good help then do exactly opposite from the advice they were given and get cocky about it too .... or hey maybe that guy has had a really bad day


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

surfchunker said:


> there is also the other side of the story ... the newbs that ask questions and get good help then do exactly opposite from the advice they were given and get cocky about it too .... or hey maybe that guy has had a really bad day


That's the official definition of a Barney....


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

1. These are the internets. Toughen up and you'll find it works much better for you.

2. Most "smartass" responses aren't received because of asking a rookie question, but asking a rookie question that could EASILY be answered by searching first. There's a reason that threads aren't deleted every day. The information is kept, so it can be useful to others. If you're here, you've proven that you can read, so asking questions that have been covered DOZENS of times before can only mean one thing: You are lazy.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I asked a question?............. so I deserve the correct answer............and no funny business

In the 1970's if you showed up out on the end of any OBX Pier in October with your brand new Magnaflex Heaver and brand new ABU over your shoulder and your brand new Sunburn (True story, it was me)

Some of the folks on the end were not too kind either back in the day

In fact one had to do a great deal more to receive the knowledge than just ask for it, you had to earn it.....


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with your comments and think it is good for all to be reminded of that. This forum has all types that's for sure. But at the same time I don't believe anyone on here means anyharm. They might rub you the wrong way sometimes, but if you hang around long enough you'll see that they will just as soon help you when they can. Also, its really good to inform yourself as much as you can about a given topic by using the search function on this board. Learn what you can, then post any questions you still have. More specific questions allow for more detailed answers. And that's better for all involved.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I think that most people fall into one of two categories smarta$$ or dumba$$. There are exceptions and some of the guys on here are nice and know what they are talking about... I have found that the true smarta$$ is usually more experienced and thus more helpful than the dumba$$. The dumba$$ seems to give advice on equipment and catching techniques for various fish and reels and rods that they have never actually caught or cast...The smarta$$ on the other hand is often times trying to steer a potential dumba$$ in the right direction. Therefore I have to support the smarta$$es.


----------



## SURFTOM (Jun 18, 2012)

The only stupid question is the one not asked, so I've been told. This is for the most part a good forum.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SURFTOM said:


> The only stupid question is the one not asked, so I've been told. This is for the most part a good forum.


Exactly.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

surf rat said:


> I think that most people fall into one of two categories smarta$$ or dumba$$. There are exceptions and some of the guys on here are nice and know what they are talking about... I have found that the true smarta$$ is usually more experienced and thus more helpful than the dumba$$. The dumba$$ seems to give advice on equipment and catching techniques for various fish and reels and rods that they have never actually caught or cast...The smarta$$ on the other hand is often times trying to steer a potential dumba$$ in the right direction. Therefore I have to support the smarta$$es.


 I guess I'm an exception becuase this [email protected]@ don't know shiite.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> I guess I'm an exception becuase this [email protected]@ don't know shiite.


That's ok Husky, knowing you don't know is half the battle! And knowing you, well, that's all of it! 

Have to agree there are a lot [email protected]@holes, knowing who's kidding around and who's not is half the battle. Some are just that way anyways. 

Some are [email protected]@holes from the start and try to come off as 'good' 'nice' guys, sooo helpful. But some of those same people have already made up their minds about others before having met with them, shared a beer, fished the water, etc. Just because they...well, I haven't a clue why...

I know I've met a lot of very good people from these boards and I'm glad of it. You guys know who you are. Thanks for all the help, knowledge and friendship along the way. 

Neil, you said it, the interwebz is the interwebz, take it all with a grain of salt...including the old salts...


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

philos said:


> I feel sure that I will, at some point in time, ask a question that might seem stupid to some of the members that have much more surf/pier fishing knowledge and experience than I. If I do I would hope I would not receive the type of responses I have read from some of you when addressing a question from the newbies in the crowd.
> 
> philos


There are all sort of people in the world. I by nature am a more mellow sort of guy. This has come in handy on the board. I've gotten some not so nice responses at times. But, then these same people turn around and give me some great pointers. Go figure. I try to let my words stand by themselfs. That way it keeps the board working better.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> I've gotten some not so nice responses at times. But, then these same people turn around and give me some great pointers. Go figure.


Maybe nobody will agree with me - but I have found that the people in my life that have helped me the most, are the people who have helped me to be able to help myself. Sometimes, I just don't want to talk to those people so badly, that I work that much harder to find the answer for myself. It took me a long time to fgure out just how much they really helped me out. And I respected them for it.

Same goes for the people that gave me a hard time for saying something silly. When grilled, instead of being angry, I decided that the next time I spoke to them, I was going to have my facts straight, and not let them show me up like that again. And once more, it was very helpful.

Like I said earlier, it's all a matter of perspective. You can learn something from anything, if you just set your emotions aside, and look for the lesson. You've actually been a pretty commendable example, Stanley. I figured you would be bullied away when you first showed up, but here you are...


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Maybe nobody will agree with me - but I have found that the people in my life that have helped me the most, are the people who have helped me to be able to help myself.


So true. For example, my wife's job has been whipping me into shape. It's been a full time job for her..........


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> you have to differentiate a true a-hole answer from good natured kidding


Lighten up and take a deep breath.

A lot of us like to interject some humor from time to time.

Have a nice weekend. Go catch some of those puppy drum in the surf. You'll feel so much better! C2


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Orest said:


> I agree with you Philos.
> 
> So many think you can only catch fish with a custom heaver, costing $500. or more. And you got to cast a mile to reach the fish.
> 
> Reading some of the post/comments from some the members of P&S I wouldn't fish in NC if it was the last place on earth to fish. They think they own the beaches.


EY EY EY. Thats only some of us, i have ran people off for acting like they own the beach/pier. Especially the pier we ran a guy off cause he was on one of the "Tourons are Morons" guys with a 9' pole and wouldnt move and i lost a giant ray(was gonna be a few stud baits)


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

fish bucket said:


> you have to differentiate a true a-hole answer from good natured kidding


**Much wisdom here fishbucket. I consider myself to be a funny smart ass-it's the evil smart ass that I was referring to.

philos


----------



## Ranger Fishing (Jan 9, 2010)

This tread is why I read & do not post . After - all I have been called a born smart -ass . Also an idiot.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

ranger fishing said:


> this tread is why i read & do not post . After - all i have been called a born smart -ass . Also an idiot.


lolol...you're not alone in that club!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

This is comming from a Mods point of view,,,, yes there are a few that just love to see if they can get someones goat or just generally wizz the entire world off and if they do they feel happy. There are times we let it slide as long it doesnt get nastey or personal, other wise P&S would wind up being a brown bag lunch and it would put most to sleep.

Trust me on this when I was on AOL the Mods would almost break down in tears when they saw me come into a outdoors room, they just knew I was going to stir up trouble with-out breaking the rules  I guess I am paying for my past sins by trying to keep this heard of cats all moving in one direction with-out loosing what little of my mind may be left 

Alot of times new folks don't know the 2 guys going at each other are good friends and just haven fun and yes very often we make mistakes and cant hear the tone in someones voice knowing they are just having fun.

If you stay enough years you will see the same question asked a 100 times by new people, will I say it feels like someone is beating that dead horse to the old guys, it may but I don't know if I have ever seen one of the old guys just tell them to shut up and go away. I have seen some heated debates over the years and have seen some of the best advise money could never buy given freely away to someone they have never met and have nothing to gain by giving it. A lot of the advice that is given has taken these guys years of wearing out the planks and miles of beach walking to learn, did they get help along the way from the old guys? I am sure they did but only after they paid some dues.

I have seen new folks pop on the board and ask where the fish were and what bait to use and get pissed when they didn't get the GPS address to the secret hole and what bait and tide to fish on. Even I have been told to just go fish and find them and come back and tell where and how I caught them 

Even I am a smartarse at times,,,, A lady called the gun range today and asked me "Are you open"? My answer to her was "Nope, I just broke in to answer the phone" Now was I being an azz? YUP but she had to listen to the machine and it told her For store hours press 2, for directions press 3 for front desk press 4,,, I guess she didn't have a #2 on her phone 

So to answer all the questions,,, yes we have our share of azzholes and wiseguys but every circus has to have a few clowns


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Come on Shooter, have a heart, maybe she couldn't count to two. Sounds like the caller could have been my ex cause she thought I was the only one in our relationship.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep, everyone should be the same.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

When someone post that they are comming down next week and wants to know what's biting. If I have any relieable information I'll be glad to replay with wat's biting, what bait to use and where to fish. Some times I almost tell them where I parked my cart. But it burns my azz when somebody says they'll be comming down in 3 months and wants to know what will be biting,where,what bait, what equipment should I bring. Give me a break. Just post the week before your're leaving.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Helping somebody catch fish is one of my favorite things in the world to do. I'll go out of my way if I see someone at the lake, beach, pier, etc. that could use some help. I like to help folks on here too, but I'm not nearly as knowledgeable as most of the guys posting. I just don't get to put the time in at the beach that I'd like, and it seems to me that in this sport experience is just about everything. 
This site really shortens the learning curve, especially for those without means to gain firsthand experience, even if you do have to wade through crap sometimes to get a little nugget of knowledge. Compared to the crap (people and experiences, and I mean that in the most endearing way possible) you have to go through in real life to learn important fishing lessons, it's not so bad.


----------



## Serfish (Aug 23, 2012)

dudeondacouch said:


> You are lazy.


Seems to be in vogue.


----------

